# Help finding tongs



## naesy1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I need help finding these tongs. there about 15'' long. Hoping to buy them online somewhere.

Thank you


----------



## naesy1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Katie H (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, naesy1.  Welcome to DC.

Check out this this link.  I think these are what you are looking for.  Good luck.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Hi, naesy1.  Welcome to DC.
> 
> Check out this this link.  I think these are what you are looking for.  Good luck.


Thanks for this link, Katie E. They have a number of items my local restaurant supplier doesn't carry.


----------

